# My Snowbear and I



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

First storm of the season - not bad


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

keep that bear plowing, just go easy on them....they ain't grizzlies


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

You sure got that driveway nice and clean. I just plowed the same storm here in Connecticut with my new Snowbear. Overall I am pretty happy.


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

Takes a little getting use too. I tend to hold the out button down too Long so slows down the process having to wait for the winch to pull the slack back in

I shoveled the sides near the house and push the snow into the middle of the drive way and used a snowblower in front of the garage because back dragging wasn't going to happen with the amount of snow that was there 

Overall very happy.


----------



## graycenphil (Mar 4, 2006)

I found having to slowly winch the plow down, instead of just dropping it, kind of annoying. But that isn't really a complaint. It does the job as advertised, and the price is fair.


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes I would have to agree the Snow Bear does just as advertised and if treated with common sense than it holds up very well. It has served me well for a number of years. Has pushed all types of snow. The main reason for purchasing this in the first place was to keep this truck as lite as possible and for the very lite foot print on gravel, dirt, and lawns. A bit of a pain getting in and out to do the angling but the benefits far out weigh the little bit of effort. But next year I might up grade to the Yukon plow. It's just as lite and hooks up to the same mount but has hydraulic angling. Here's a shot of it at one of my tighter driveways that I do. Also just added the back blade this year and that has proven so far to be a good tool to have in the tool box.


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

Very interesting I had never heard of Yukon plow but now you got me thinking upgrade too.


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

No I have not heard too much about them either but for the money it seems like it is hard to beat. And they post it right on the web site that it mounts right up to the Snow Bear mount. Most likely they took the designs from Snow Bear when they went out or were in the process of going out and updated their design. I had sent them a email and they confirmed that indeed it was a upgrade to the Snow Bear plow. Free shipping is a nice plus also.


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

forkicks;1709620 said:


> No I have not heard too much about them either but for the money it seems like it is hard to beat. And they post it right on the web site that it mounts right up to the Snow Bear mount. Most likely they took the designs from Snow Bear when they went out or were in the process of going out and updated their design. I had sent them a email and they confirmed that indeed it was a upgrade to the Snow Bear plow. Free shipping is a nice plus also.


I see they sell the hydraulic angle arms as an accessory I wonder if I can buy them and just retrofit them to my snowbear. Would be a lot less than Having to buy the whole plow


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Well you probably could but by the time you bought the pump fabricated a bracket and some mounts for the cylinders you would be better off just buying the whole set up. The pivot on the snow bear I do not think would work smoothly with hydraulic cylinders attached. The frame really was not designed for them. I thought about doing something like that too but it just looked like it would be to much of a headache. But it would be nice holding onto the Snow Bear as a back up should something go wrong since all you have to do is slip it into the mount.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

How many driveways are you guys using these snowbears for? They don't look bad for the money


----------



## citywide (Nov 4, 2006)

I do 2 driveways and a small parking lot behind my house where I park as well as my street as the city overlooks us as we are a small dead end street


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Anywhere from a half dozen to a dozen. But if there's a issue with my other truck than I could do the whole route with the Snow Bear. Just have to have common sense. And on the flip side I have done the whole route with my dually crew cab when the Gmc was tied up. Again common sense and a lite touch on the controls as to not dig up too much gravel. Anything is possible you just need to understand the limitations of the equipment. The Snow Bear has really surprised me and has held up well. Best 800.00 I ever spent 5 years ago.


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

forkicks;1709519 said:


> Yes I would have to agree the Snow Bear does just as advertised and if treated with common sense than it holds up very well. It has served me well for a number of years. Has pushed all types of snow. The main reason for purchasing this in the first place was to keep this truck as lite as possible and for the very lite foot print on gravel, dirt, and lawns. A bit of a pain getting in and out to do the angling but the benefits far out weigh the little bit of effort. But next year I might up grade to the Yukon plow. It's just as lite and hooks up to the same mount but has hydraulic angling. Here's a shot of it at one of my tighter driveways that I do. Also just added the back blade this year and that has proven so far to be a good tool to have in the tool box.


Hi Forkicks. Might be bringing up an old topic/plow you may have retired. If you're still using this on a sierra do you have any pictures of how the brackets are mounted to the truck? Im having a hard time finding which brackets are the right ones, every place that sells them seems to be a little different.

Thanks.tymusic


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi J.onathan, Yes the Snow Bear as much as I hated to see it go was retired when I sold my GMC. Upgraded it to a 3/4 ton due to more of a work load that was required of it during all seasons. The brackets might still be available but you will have to do alot of research and possible cross reference with even another style plow. There were a few types that used that similar mount. But you could just go the easy route and mount a 2" receiver on the front and than use the universal mount that they are using these day's. That is a much simpler way to go. The benefit in the off season is having the hitch for other use's, such as a hitch mounted winch or even a hitch to back trailers into tight spots. Snow bear has the universal mount for the receiver and so does the Yukon snow plow. The hitch would come from any trailer place on line. Hope that helps.


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

forkicks;2058519 said:


> Hi J.onathan, Yes the Snow Bear as much as I hated to see it go was retired when I sold my GMC. Upgraded it to a 3/4 ton due to more of a work load that was required of it during all seasons. The brackets might still be available but you will have to do alot of research and possible cross reference with even another style plow. There were a few types that used that similar mount. But you could just go the easy route and mount a 2" receiver on the front and than use the universal mount that they are using these day's. That is a much simpler way to go. The benefit in the off season is having the hitch for other use's, such as a hitch mounted winch or even a hitch to back trailers into tight spots. Snow bear has the universal mount for the receiver and so does the Yukon snow plow. The hitch would come from any trailer place on line. Hope that helps.


Thanks for the reply. I've Ben scouring the Web to find these brackets. Found them verious places for $300 + shipping from the US (I'M IN Canada) looks like I'll be getting something fab'd up


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Try http://www.yukonsnowplows.com/ They are in Canada also. Same hook up as Snow Bear.


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi J.onathan, here are a couple of photo's of the mounting brackets that fit my truck. But I believe 07 is different. But it may help give you a idea. The 1 photo shows the r/s bracket that goes to the frame. The other bracket is of the universal hitch mount ( red ) and also the original bracket. On the original bracket there were 3 pieces. The cross member ( white ) and the 2 side mounting frame brackets ( purple ) Than what the complete set together looks like ( Yellow )


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

This is another shot with out all the lines . sorry this is the best shot that I could find of the brackets. Hope it helps a little.


----------



## J.onathan (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for the pics. Seems like every company that can sell me the mounts have slightly different mounts. But all seem to work. 

I'm getting a buddy to fab up some mounts for me in lieu of ordering mounts from a manufacturer. Saving me next to $300


----------

